

Semantria acquired by Lexalytics, Semantria Becomes Super Powered - skozz
http://semantria.com/blog/acquired-by-lexalytics-semantria-becomes-super-powered/?elq=0dbaf74c06f1448bbe7198261136ebf9&elqCampaignId=215

======
rogynskyy
Sweet!

